# Bank account to buy property



## filmcritic (Feb 3, 2018)

I am looking at purchasing property in the near future, but all my research shows that to open a bank account to transfer buying funds it states you need to have a recent utility bill, obviously I cant supply that as I don’t own a property. Are there any banks where I can open an account from the uk?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you initially need a Cypriot bank account? Why not just transfer the necessary funds direct into your lawyers client holding account. We bought our land and as stage payments were required for the build we bought euros thro' FC Exchange (although Currency Fair and Transferwise do the same thing) and they then transferred on our instructions direct into our lawyers clients account.


----------

